# wheel setup on gti mk6



## 13thborn (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright so i need new tires and am sick of the oem dertoits. The more i check out wheel fitment forums the more confused i am about it. Basically my gti is my daily driver. I was thinking of getting the vwr performance coil spring set from ecs wich would basically just remove that gap. I dont want anything more caus roads here are discusting. As for wheels i want it to look right! What would be the best wheel and tire setup? thx!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

13thborn said:


> Alright so i need new tires and am sick of the oem dertoits. The more i check out wheel fitment forums the more confused i am about it. Basically my gti is my daily driver. I was thinking of getting the vwr performance coil spring set from ecs wich would basically just remove that gap. I dont want anything more caus roads here are discusting. As for wheels i want it to look right! What would be the best wheel and tire setup? thx!


This is a pretty general inquiry and you're going to get a lot of answers. You may want to check out the upgrade garage on the Tire Rack site to get some ideas on what you're looking for out of a wheel/ tire.

Are you needing a performance tire, or more of a practical tire?

Do you need something that will only see warmer weather, colder weather, or a little bit of both?

What is you budget on wheels? BBS and OZ Racing are really nice, but will set you back a couple grand. There are a lot of moderate priced wheels that will look good, keep the weight down and be well built. If you're looking to keep the price down, you may have to sacrifice in style, quality, etc.

What styling elements are you looking for out of the wheel? Finish? What do you want to stay away from?


----------



## 13thborn (Nov 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This is a pretty general inquiry and you're going to get a lot of answers. You may want to check out the upgrade garage on the Tire Rack site to get some ideas on what you're looking for out of a wheel/ tire.
> 
> Are you needing a performance tire, or more of a practical tire?
> 
> ...


Well its gona see only summer so warmer weather.. budget is about a grand. I was checking the rotiforms BLQ and the 3SDM's. I'm gonna go with the eibach pro kit springs. So its pretty basic fitement with 18 inch 8.5 ET42. I think i could pull that off fine and would look nice. But i have a friend selling some other wheels 18 inch 8.75 ET33. That would poke. Def dont want poke. So to pull that off i would need to be lower and roll fenders and give it a little camber right? Dont want rubbing.. dont want headaches. Its a DD.. but still i can sacrafice a little comfort for looks since its my summer car. So there you go. I hope i'm a little more specific. So basically my question is if im lowered 1 inch best look would be to stay arround the 45 offset to make it look righ? otherwise i'd have to be lower and tuck? What are your thaughts?


----------

